# Fotos desde el Balcon del Edificio siglo XXI !!!!!!!!



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Por Fin!! ajajaja despues de tantos intentos pude tomar fotos desde la oficina de mia Pa :banana: y aka estan  :


















































































































Ojala les guste :banana:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow! qué buena vista , lástima que se vea como si hubiera neblina, pero en sí se ve bien.

Creo que es el mejor thread que has hecho hasta ahora, trick! felicitaciones!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow te pasaste con las fotos Trick y que tal vista la que tiene tu viejo, todo un privilegio :happy:


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

guaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuu impresionantes fotos.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

que avenidas son las de la 5 foto???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chéveres las fotos. Hay bastante espacio en Canaval y Moreyra para construír edificios.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Aja ! excelente fotos !!! que tal vista .... !!!!!


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Luis, estám super buenas tus fotos!

Se ve super lindo ese sector de Lima, mi favorito de lacapital peruana.

Se ven nuevos y modernos edificios, ojalá se proyecten más y de mayores alturas.

saludos!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Genial la vista. Muy buenas fotos .

P.D: Nunca había notado ese edificio de Ofisis que sale en la séptima foto.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Es otra cosa verlo desde arriba, nuevos panoramas otras perspectivas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Nuevas tomas, nuevos angulos, estan bacanes tus fotos trick, buenisimo trabajo, congrats !!!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Están bien chvres tu fotos trick


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Felicitaciones! Son muy buenas fotos, con vistas realmente inéditas en muchos casos, me encantaron.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas y espectaculares fotos, Trick!


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

muy buenas fotos, felicitaciones! 

aunque creo que falta una buena pintada a los edificios, y bastantes mas arboles frondosos... pero buena es es mi sugerencia que siempre noto y expreso


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es una mini avenida*

Se llama Dionisio Derteano y viene a ser "un brazo" de la avenida República de Panamá.



miguel16 said:


> que avenidas son las de la 5 foto???


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelente thread Trick !!!!*

Realmente espectacular las vistas desde el siglo XXI. 
La City Financiera de San Isidro en su máxima expresión !!!!


----------



## bacilosPE (Jan 27, 2007)

San Isidro es lo maximo ..


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Se ve chvr.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ahh q buenas! me gusto la 2da foto.


----------

